Svelte Society Day 2020 – An online conference on April 26th - kevinak
======
mitchbob
Sounds great. Can you provide any details - what time, how to connect, what
will be covered?

------
protonimitate
looks like: [https://sveltesociety.dev/](https://sveltesociety.dev/)

------
maps7
Awesome. I have signed up!

